# Enclosure Question?



## bigdawg56 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi im thinking of trying to design a wmtmw enclosure and the question i have is do you take the volume of the woofer enclosure and add it to the volume of the mid or do you do them as seperate enclosures?:scratch:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Separate enclosures. I know some speakers used to have them all jumbled together, but most of the DIY designs I've seen have them segregated. That way you can get optimal volume for each section.

The good news is you can do most of the baffling internal so you may be able to combine the two woofers and mids with each other. Think of concentric "U"s for the cross section. Or for simplicity, just have a separate section for each driver.


----------



## Mario (Jun 2, 2009)

Here's one way to separate the drivers: http://www.htguide.com/forum/showthread.php4?t=28728 Although there's no single 'correct' solution.


----------

